# Cheeks Fired



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> The Philadelphia 76ers fired coach Maurice Cheeks on Saturday, sources told ESPN's Stephen A. Smith.
> 
> Assistant general manager Tony DiLeo will be the interim head coach for the remainder of the season, the sources said.
> 
> Cheeks' deal with the 76ers, who started the season 9-14, was guaranteed through next season.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3766766

This is the first mistake Stefanski has made. If you're just going to replace him with the scout, why bother firing him? His contract expired this year anyways, and his starts are always slow. I'm not Mo's biggest fan, but he shouldn't have been fired.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Damn....


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

I am not a fan and don't understand why he's been a coach for so long in this league. He has never been a winner, with any team, has he?

He should have been fired a long time ago. I think the 6ers hired him for sentimental reasons.


----------



## captainobvious (Jan 14, 2008)

I agree that it probably wasnt the best time to fire him if he was out this year anyway. BUT, I guess if you're goinbg to bring in a fresh face and try to change the atmosphere, than thats ok- IF it works. I think Cheeks was liked by the players so it should be interesting to see how this pans out. Obviously the teams off season moves and hype have not materialized on the court yet. Wonder what the long-term plan will be ?


----------

